# كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت



## marco elmoa (11 سبتمبر 2007)

طلبة البار تقتدر كثيرا فى فعلها    يع (16:5)

:Love_Letter_Open:

الصلاة تغير الحياه بالكامل  ان الصلاة هى الحوار بينى وبين الله  (ابويه)
تخيل معايا لو انك قمت الصبح من النوم  وبابا  بينادى عليك وعمال يكلمك  وانت  ولا اكنك سمعه  ولا بترد عليه ولا بتبصله  تبعا هيزعل منك عشان مبتردش عليه

بس ابوك السماوى لا  مش هيزعل منك   هيقول   اصل مكنش  سامعنى   ويقعد يتحججلك   ده   مات عشانك انت   انا مبيعجبنيش  كلمت مات  عشنا كلنا    انا عاوز كل واحد  يبص على ان  المسيح   مات عشان  خاطرك  انت  وبس
now
how to spint an ahour on pray?
كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟:smi420:
:smi420:
كل نقطه  لو   اخذت   خمس  دقايق  يبقى    ساعة  فى  اليوم   من   الصلى   الفعاله  والى  قريبه  من   قلب   سيدك  وابوك:

1- تسبيح وعباده عن طريق الترنيم  (  الله بيسكت الملايكه ويقلهم استنوا   انا عاوز   اسمع   صوت ابنى)  التسبيح  هو تعظيم  شخص  المسيح

2-الانتظار امام الرب ( ننتظر امام  الرب  فى   سكوت   حتى   تندمج    الجسد  مع  الروح  وهذا   الوقت  الذى  يكون  فيه  سكوت يكون  هناك  راحه وفرح  وسلام  غير  عادى وتامل فى  جمال  وعظمة  شخص  الرب  يسوع)


3-الاعتراف       (تقوم  بفحص  النفس  اى  الخطيه  اذا  حتى  كانت  بالفكر  محدش  عرف  ان  انا   بفكر  كده  بس  تعتبر  خطيه    مع  العلم  ان  ده  مبيلغيش   سر  التوبه والاعتراف  بس  فى  حاجات  انت  ممكن  تتكسف  انك
تقولها  للاب الى انت  بتعترف  عنده    ولازم  يكون  فى  ثقه  ان  الرب  يسوع   سمع  الصلاه وغفر  الخطيه  اتكلم  مع  ربنا  بكل  صراحه  وهو  يثبتك  يحميك  يطهرك   امين)    ده من  اهم  الاساسيات  فى  الصلاه

4-الصلاه بالكتاب المقدس  (يجب ان اجلس امام  كلمة  الله  ده  اكل  اولاد  الله  بتغذى منه  على  حسب  الكميه  ممكن  ابقى  تخين   وممكن  ابقى   رفيع  لازم  احدد  من  كل  ايه  ا معنى وقصد  ربنا من   الى  انا   قراته  النهارده  اذا  كان  وعد لحاجة  اصدقها  اذا  كان  تحزير من   خطيه  اخلى  بالى  منها  وهكذا)

5-السهر  الروحى   (هو  وقت  للادراك الروحى  والملاحظه لما  يجب ان نصلى  من  اجله    سيقودك  هذه  المرحله  الى  بعض  المشاكل  التى  يؤيدك  الرب  ان  تصلى  لها وبعض  الاشحاص  الذين  يحتاجون  الى  صلاة)


6-التشفع     (التشفع  من  اجل  الاحرين  وابدا  بخطه  محدده  ابدا  ببيتك  واسرتك     بعد  كده  اصحابك   بعد  كده  كنيستك    بعد  كده  مدينتك  ودولتك   بعض  كده  العالم  كله)


7-التوسل    (وهذا  من  اجل  احتياجاتنا   الشحصيه  حتى  ابسط  الامور   الصغيره  مثلا    يارب   انا   عاوزك  تنقيلى   t-chirt    او بنطلون  حاجات  بسيطه  بس  ده  يدل  على  مدى  العلاقه  بينك  وبين  الله   والصلاه من  اجل   ترك  العالم  وشهواته  من  اجل  الغذاء  والخبز  اليومى   ويجب  ان  تبحث  فى  طلبك  عن  هدفك  انت  عاوز  بنطلون  ليه  محتاجه   ولا  تفاخر  انا  بقى  عندى    9 بنطلونات!!!!!  ويجب  ان  تخبر  الرب  عن  سبب  طلبك  هذا  الطلب)


8-  الشكر   ( هو  شكر  الرب  على   كل  حاجه  على  طلب  نفذه  او  على  عظمته   او  على   صلبه   او  على  فداءه  او  لاجل امور   روحيه  او   جسديه  تذكر   اليوم  كله  وابحث  عن   عجاءبه  الله  معك  واشكره



9-  الترنيم    (  هو  عباده  ملحنه  ولكن  ليست  مجرد  لحن  وفرحان  بيه  لا   انا  اشوف  الترنيمه  ديه  تعنى  ايه  ككلمات)


10-التامل    (هو  التركيذ  والتعمق   فى  امر  معين  احتاج  للمساعده فيه  او  التامل  فى  الخليقه  او  فى  الله  الثالوث  الاقدس   او  اعماله العظيمه   ممكن  تاخذ  مقطع  كتابى   وتتامل  فيه  بتانى  بس  تطلب  معونه  على  الفهم)


11-الاستماع   (انت  اتكلمت  كتير  مع  ربنا  لازم  تديله  فرصه  انه  يكلمك  وديت  فتره  الاستماع  تسال  الرب  عن  اشياء  جديده  يعلنلك عنها  ومشيئته  وخطته  لحياتك)



12-العباده    (ده بيكون  نتيجه   للفرح  الى  بيغمرك  من  الصلوات الى  فاتت  متملكش   غير  انك  نسبح   وترنم   وتشكر      بفرح   فى   عظمت  شخصه)





ملحوظه  اخيره:   ان  الموضوع  ده   مش  للقرائه    الموضوع  ده  للتطبيق   للحياه  العمليه  

صلى  اخيره: يا رب  يا  يسوع   بشكرك  على   الموضوع  الى  انت   كتبتوا  لولادك  الى  انت  بتدور  عليهم  رغم  ان هما  خطاه   بس  انت  بتغفر    انا  مش  عارف  انا  كتبت  الموضوع  ده  اذاى  بس  انت  بتدبر   كل  حاجه   يا  رب  برفع  صلاتى  من  اجل   كلمتك  تتحفر  فى   قلوب   ولادك  من  اجل  المنتدى  ده  يكون   سبب   خلاص  نفوس  كتيره  من  اجل   حمايته  من   حروب  ابليس   ايها  الملك  السماوى   بشكرك   على  استجابه  الصلاة   امين.....



حاول  تعيش  يسوع  مش   شحصيتك  الضعيفه   خليه  هو   هدف  اهداف   العمر  الى  انت  تحياه  علشان  ترديه   وعيش  واعلن  بين  الناس  ان  الدم   الى   فداك  ده دم  ثمين   وهو   سر  خلاصك وبيه تقديسك  ورسم   دخول   للمفديين كل  المفدينld:


----------



## marco elmoa (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*

:::a82::a82::a82::a82:
where's  !!!!!!!
فين  الرود  ok    يعنى  عجبكم  الموضوع    or   no     
this   the first   موضوع    ليه   فى  المنتدى     
طيب  لو  وحش   قول  وحش   وانا  مش    هزعل  بس   حد   يعبرنى  متسبونيش   اخبط  راسى  فى  الحيطه   on   wall  ::a82::a82::a82::a82:


----------



## christin (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*

*موضوع جميل اوي
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## marco elmoa (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*



christin قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوي
> ربنا يباركك*



 thanks for   god   اخيرا   لقيت  حد   يعبرنى   انا   بشكر ك  جداا    على  المسانده  المعنويه   thanks  very  much:flowers::


----------



## abn yso3 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*

*موضوع فى غاية الروعه يا ماركو الرب يبارك حياتك **وليكن سبب بركه لاخرين**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*

تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجميل دة و ربنا يباركك


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*

موضمع جميل فعلا يا ماركو

ونصايح غالية جدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Ramzi (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*

تسلم يا ماركو على هالموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## استفانوس (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*

ان كنت تريد ان تكون مسيحيا حقا
عليك ان تكون رجل صلاة
الرب يباركك اخي الحبيب لاجل هذا الموضوع
ننتظرمنك المزيد
سلام المسيح


----------



## MarMar2004 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*

فعلا موضوع جميل جدا شكرا ليك ماركو


----------



## marco elmoa (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*



abn yso3 قال:


> *موضوع فى غاية الروعه يا ماركو الرب يبارك حياتك **وليكن سبب بركه لاخرين**سلام ونعمة*​



 thank for  repay    pray  for  me


----------



## marco elmoa (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*

بشكر كل  الى  شارك    فى  الموضوع  ده    بس  انا  مش   كتبه  عشان   القرائه   انا  كتبه   عشان   التنفيذ


----------



## candy shop (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*

موضوع رائع فعلا

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## assyrian girl (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*

very nice God bless you man


----------



## عماد وجدى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*

صلي من اجلى ربنا يباركك


----------



## bernadette (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*

الموضوع بتاع الصلاة جميل جداً ويا ريت مواضيع زي دي تتسيف وتتحمل علشان تتحفظ في ملفاتنا الخاصة.


----------



## أرزنا (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تقضى ساعه فى الصلاه؟      ارجو التثبيت*

سلام المسيح:

شكرا على الموضوع


----------

